# Very Frustrated



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

I have called a few places now, and they said that they WONT install a Fisher LD on my 2002 F-150 FX4 supercrew. They said that it is too heavy for it. How in the world do they figure that it is too heavy for it, and also that fisher WILL NOT recommend a plow unless the truck has a plow prep package.  I see SUVs around here with fisher LD plows. It just dosent make sense and its very frustrating. So what now, everyone who wants to plow needs to run out and get a 2500/3500 series truck?? Screw that :realmad: 

The only thing that they are willing to install on my truck is the fisher homesteader.....which i will not WASTE almost 4k on one of those.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

it's cause they want MORE & MORE money! Report it to Chevy headquarters and they'll call up Fisher and tell them to get their finger's out of their behind's and start selling some plows.

DEMAND it at the plow office, say "do you know who you are talking to? My name is Jay Mack"


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

Go to another dealer!! Some are more fearful of being sued than others. 
You have to look at the front GVW of your truck.(usually on door sticker) than weigh the front (I use local gravel pits scale, some landfills also have scales). Add in the plow weight and if it exceeds the front GVW than it is too heavy. Also check your tire rating those p rated, tires some 1/2tons come with, won't work. 
You can always buy the plow and install it yourself so no one else would have liability.


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

I just used the plow selector off Fisher's website and you are stuck with a 'Homesteader' Ha, Ha....I mean sorry. You are either maxing out on your front axle weight rating or GVWR. I couldn't even get a short bed regular cab to be equipped with anything but a Homesteader on the plow selector.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Don't take this the wrong way, but join the club.
I have a 2003 Ram 1500 and couldn't find a manufacturer that had one for it. I didn't go as far as going to a dealer, just checked all the websites.
If you do not plan on doing a lot of plowing you may want to consider a pull plow. Mounts to a receiver hitch.
I get a lot of funny looks, but it works great for me and costs almost have the price of a homesteader.

Be happy to answer any questions if you're interested.

Kevin


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

It's your truck, and you can do whatever the hell you want to it! And if you want to put a certain blade on it, then you can! And if they won't do it, tell 'em you're going to go get another name brand plow that will.


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

Ya i hear you. I am going to keep trying. I refuse to settle for a homesteader. I mean, i saw 2-3 jeep cherokees (wicked old) with fisher LD plows on them. And you can tell me that their front end is stronger than mine?? Dont think so. My front end is 3600. I think the LD fisher is like 500lbs. So if I got 3 fat people that weigh 500lbs combined to sit on the hood of my truck, is my front end going to cruble?? Is the suspension going to get messed up?? bah....maybe I should have just bought a F-250


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

If fat people in your neck of the woods are about 166 lbs you have other problems. You will find a lot of the plow dealers will only install the recomended plows on the trucks and more and more 1/2 tons are being designed for personal use. On the other hand, there are a lot of people running 'overweight' plow setups. You need to take into consideration a plow which is too heavy will also change the handling of your truck by making the rear end lighter. If you are just going to plow your driveway and the plow will come off after that, I wouldn't worry too much about it. The weight difference between the two plows is about 250 lbs, about 550 for the LD with mount and I figured about 300 for the Homesteader ( Website said as low as 250 ).


----------



## mobo (Jan 23, 2005)

Just wanted to say I have a 2001 F150 super crew and the fisher dealer said they would only put a homesteader on my truck and would not install a LD plow. I was driving around today and saw a 150 super crew with a Meyer's plow on it. I called Meyers and they also told me no plow for my truck. I found that a western dealer told me the lsx would fit. not sure just wondering if you found anything for your truck?


----------



## bobshm (Oct 11, 2004)

*bobshm*

If the plow is for personal use only, then what is wrong with using the plow that is spec'd for your vehicle ? 2500/3500 series trucks have heavier components to cope with the stress of plowing, and carry the weight and electrical demands placed on them. Putting a heavier plow on a light truck will cause components to fail, or not perform adequately. If you think that you are unhappy now, how will you feel when your transmission fails, or an axle breaks ?


----------



## mobo (Jan 23, 2005)

I checked westerns quick match and it listed the lsx plow and the suburbanite. I was going to go with the snow bear but from what I was reading the snow bear was not as good as a western or fisher. I did not want to go with a heavy plow I was only looking to do my drive and my mothers. I was told the suburbanite would break if I was in heavy snow and ice. The western dealer said he has one lsx in stock and he would sell that to me for the same price as the suburbanite. I am not sure if I want to do that. Please give me some info on the lsx to heavy or not? Thanks again


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

bolensdriver said:


> Report it to Chevy headquarters and they'll call up Fisher and tell them to get their finger's out of their behind's and start selling some plows.
> 
> He has a Ford... I don't think Chevrolet Headquarters is going to do much for him.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

I think you will find the Blizzard 760LT to be a good fit for that 1/2 ton. 550 lbs. I see no reason I would not install it on any 1/2 ton.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

wfd44 said:


> bolensdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Report it to Chevy headquarters and they'll call up Fisher and tell them to get their finger's out of their behind's and start selling some plows.
> ...


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

wfd44 said:


> bolensdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Report it to Chevy headquarters and they'll call up Fisher and tell them to get their finger's out of their behind's and start selling some plows.
> ...


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

repo_man62 said:


> wfd44 said:
> 
> 
> > LMMMMAAAAAO!!! I wish I was that smart when I was 16!!
> ...


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

bolensdriver said:


> repo_man62 said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad I'm not 16. And it was a mistake.  I thought you'd learn by now to not keep trolling my posts with stupid replies to me.
> ...


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

repo_man62 said:


> bolensdriver said:
> 
> 
> > Quit your crying every time someone makes a comment you don't like! DO NOT PM ME AGAIN!!! I have NO use for you troublemaker!!! SEAN....make this *infectious disease* GO AWAY! I thought he was banned!! *NOBODY* likes him or his remarks! This is all I have to say! *I will not stoop to his level again*.
> ...


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS GETTING OLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## mobo (Jan 23, 2005)

geereed, I just wanted to say I called the place you told me about and tried to get the fisher homesteader like you have and they said they was out for the season. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

ramair2k said:


> I have called a few places now, and they said that they WONT install a Fisher LD on my 2002 F-150 FX4 supercrew. They said that it is too heavy for it. How in the world do they figure that it is too heavy for it, and also that fisher WILL NOT recommend a plow unless the truck has a plow prep package.  I see SUVs around here with fisher LD plows. It just dosent make sense and its very frustrating. So what now, everyone who wants to plow needs to run out and get a 2500/3500 series truck?? Screw that :realmad:
> 
> The only thing that they are willing to install on my truck is the fisher homesteader.....which i will not WASTE almost 4k on one of those.


I hear you!
First of all once you DO get the plow that YOU WANT that is also the plow that the truck can SAFELY HANDLE, you will not have problems with the tranny, charging system or front end IF set up right.. which may mean that you have to do it yourself. Try calling Metropolitan Truck Center in Stoughton, MAA they sell fisher and western and to my knowledge will go beyond what you can spec out on E-Match (fishers selction guide). They have installed RD Fishers on NEW F-150s which supposedly can't carry a plow. Iam here to tell you that they carry a plow fine, ALL of them! Hell, the plow on my Cherokee weighs more then a Fisher LD its not a problem, set it up right and you won't have problems. The crew cab does not make a huge difference especially when your going with the LD series.

You may end up having to go "cash and carry" from the dealer then find someone to install it or install it yourself. Mounts are made, the vehicle is more then capealbe.



Blots Indus. said:


> I think you will find the Blizzard 760LT to be a good fit for that 1/2 ton. 550 lbs. I see no reason I would not install it on any 1/2 ton.


You also will probley find a dealer who does not no you to death and is realistic about truck plow application. Hell if I was in your situation id be taking a ride up to Nova Scotia tommrrow to go see Bolts and get a plow from someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## massbowtie (Feb 19, 2003)

*installer here*

im in billerica and i install plows.im not a dealer but ill mount it for you.anything i can do to help just let me know.ive done a bunch of installs


----------



## P/EEZ (Nov 10, 2004)

*plow install on 1500*

hey cja 
you can install anything you want on your own truck.
but you must be very careful- If you happen to get into a serious accident with your 3 year old truck, and the insurance co sees you have a plow installed on the front end which may not be rated for your gvw...see where i'm going here?
you may also be in jeopardy of voiding your vehicles standard warranty. had a friend of a friend plow with his new Ram 1500. burned up his tranny real fast. when the manufacturer found out he was snowplowing they would not warranty the work for repair. he was sol
1500 series trucks do not have the heavy duty radiator cooling capacity that 2500 or 3500 trucks do. the trannys take a beating especially because of the loss of airflow to the radiator due to the plow blocking it.
i say whatever you do, have fun doing it.

4.5 Dodge Ram TD 3500 Auto 325 600 
Curtis Snow-pro 3000 hitch n run


----------



## DriftBusters (Feb 3, 2005)

It's been my experience plowing with an oversized plow is not all that bad. You'll have some more maintenance problems but other than that not really an issue. Tranny's are your worst enemy, but if you'll take some extra time to plow in 4-LOW that will increase your engine's RPM thus saving your tranny. I plow commercial lots and have about 130 accounts. I simply let my crew plow in 4-HIGH. I figure we'll take longer in 4-LOW and that will cost me more over the long term in wages, so for me it's a trade off for an $800 tranny that we install ourselves, or several $thousand in extra wages once the tranny does break. My tranny shop still allows me a 3 year warranty because they know the truck is only driven in winter months. I also don't use newer trucks. I prefer '83 ~ '89 Chevy's because engines are cheaper, parts are readily available, and I can stock several transmissions, thus reducing my downtime. I also own a shop and during snow storms we are open 24 hours so the other plow companies can come to me to reduce their downtime. 

Plow in 4-LOW and you'll save your tranny, no matter how big the plow is. Remember: SIZE MATTERS


----------

